# Torque value on mule drive idler pulley?



## hydro556 (May 14, 2011)

I am replacing an "idler pulley" (I think JD calls it) on the mule drive for my 83 318 and 46" deck.

I have this huge "Technical Information" spiral bound manual that contains the "318 and 420 Lawn and Garden Tractors Manual TM1277.

It contains more info on more stuff than I could imagine, but nowhere in there can I find a mention of the mule drive. Nowhere. Hopefully I am missing it, but anyway, can someone tell me what the torque value is for the bolt that holds the right hand (tractor perspective) pulley in the mule drive?

I want it on there tight, but not too tight. The other side rolls freely without much resistance, but once I snugged up this new one, it doesnt roll as much as the other. The other may be 30 years old and is worn in I am sure, so I dont know how much resistance there should be.

Any help? Thanks.


----------



## ctylerc1995 (Jun 4, 2011)

try part # AM37249 
and looks like its 17$ at my dealer








Is this it here is the web address: John Deere Flat Idler Pulley - AM37249


----------

